
Beat Detection on the Arduino - trueduke
http://dpeckett.com/beat-detection-on-the-arduino
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
There's a lot of not-actually-correct content on this article.

~~~
lsaferite
Could you possibly expand upon your comment for those of us who don't spot the
wrongness right away?

Otherwise, what was the point of posting your comment?

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
The biggest howler I found before I stopped reading was: "There exists another
algorithm known as the Discrete Fourier Transform which essentially implements
a single bin of the Fourier transform. I did experiments using the optimised
Goertzel algorithm on the Arduino, "

It reads like the guy did some googling, found some blogs and / or wiki pages,
and just banged together enough of what he found until he got an effect he
wanted.

(Also I'm not familiar with the cpu inside the arduino, but his code is using
floats, and I'm a little skeptical that anything with hardware floats is too
slow to do a real time small-ish DFT, especially since he appears to only be
sampling at 5k )

~~~
tdicola
avr-gcc libc has an implementation of floating point math but it's not
accelerated at all by the AVR hardware (i.e. there is no FPU). Most Arduino
boards (the Uno) are 16mhz with only 2kb of memory, so running a full FFT is
possible but quite tricky and limited.

For folks that like embedded stuff and audio, check out a Cortex M4-based
board like the Teensy 3.1. It has faster floating point, much more speed and
memory, and some basic DSP functions like FFT, etc. built in.

